# Lancaster pa show 1/10-13/2013



## Jason Heidlauf (Apr 2, 2012)

who all is putting birds in the Lancaster pigeon show on Jan. 10- 13/2013 at the Lancaster host .hotel 
Heather my granddaughter is putting in one of her brunners . 
http://www.readingpigeonassoc.com/


----------



## Zippy (Nov 20, 2011)

I'm going but not showing. I'm hoping to find a good breeder of modenas to buy a pair.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

I'm going and not showing too.


----------



## Woodnative (Jul 4, 2010)

Frillbacklover and I (Woodnative) will be bet there too with family on Saturday but not showing. Hard to get off work that time of year but it is a great show to attend. LOTS of great pigeons in the show, birds for sale, and plenty of vendors selling all the supplies you may need.


----------



## Jason Heidlauf (Apr 2, 2012)

Heather can't hardly wait to go . thank god we don't live to far from there .But I still might take the camper and just stay .


----------



## Jason Heidlauf (Apr 2, 2012)

shadybug why aren't you showing ?


----------



## newday (Dec 12, 2004)

*Lancaster*

We will be showing, should be a very good Rare Breeds Pigeon Club meet. Also the Club will auction off pairs of donated birds on the Saturday at noon. Great opportunity to get some excellent birds.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Jason Heidlauf said:


> shadybug why aren't you showing ?


I can't spent 3 days there.


----------



## Jason Heidlauf (Apr 2, 2012)

Shadybug Lofts said:


> I can't spent 3 days there.


that make sense


----------



## newday (Dec 12, 2004)

*Lancaster*

The birds do not have to be there until Saturday morning at 9:30am, then they are released at 7am on Sunday.


----------



## Jason Heidlauf (Apr 2, 2012)

We are putting our birds in on fir. evening . than going back sat morning cleaning the birds up feeding them . spend most of the day there . than go back up on Sunday morning and bringing them back . but I don't live that far from there. about 17 miles


----------



## italianbird101 (Sep 12, 2007)

Ill be there with Saddle Homers


----------



## FrillbackLover (Mar 18, 2011)

going, but not showing


----------



## tjc1 (Aug 22, 2012)

Darn its over 5 hrs away for me. Sounds like a great show


----------



## Jason Heidlauf (Apr 2, 2012)

I was looking today you can put your birds in the coop on thur. jan 10 . at least thats the way it reads ...http://www.blueridgebiological.com/IHTPC.htm


----------



## Jason Heidlauf (Apr 2, 2012)

well got a game plan now . we are going to coop our birds at around 8:00 am on fri.11th and than go check out every thing . it's going to be busy and fun .. hope to see you there


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

My schedual got changed and I have to work.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

italianbird101 said:


> Ill be there with Saddle Homers


Hi MEL, Good luck at the show have a winner. GEORGE


----------



## italianbird101 (Sep 12, 2007)

george simon said:


> Hi MEL, Good luck at the show have a winner. GEORGE


Thanks George


----------



## Zippy (Nov 20, 2011)

Any one know how much happens on Friday? I would love to get there on Friday but can't make it until Saturday morning. Don't want to miss too much especially the for sale section.


----------



## orock (Mar 28, 2011)

I'll be there too, not showing birds went last year and really enjoyed the show. Anyone knows if Foy's will attend the show. I would like to stock up on supplies again and no shipping cost thats the part I loved the most!
would be nice to meet you guys in person! Maybe Not! LOL


----------



## Jason Heidlauf (Apr 2, 2012)

according to the info that i got foy's will be setting up of fri . no time given


----------



## Jason Heidlauf (Apr 2, 2012)

I will be around the brunner pouters .. we are showing a black brunner cock


----------



## Woodnative (Jul 4, 2010)

Foy's is usually there. There is usually a pretty good selection in the sale cages on Saturday morning (we can not make it until around 11 on Saturday, traditionally). Do shop early as certain things sell out quickly during the day though.....esp. some of the medications and of course really unusual/good birds in the sale cages get swiped up. However, there are usually a lot of great birds in the sale cages later in the day and they usually get discounted as thier owners try to move them out. Hope to see/meet you all there.......we will be hanging out around the frillbacks and of course wanderin the show too....


----------



## A_Smith (Aug 8, 2006)

I'm going but not showing.


----------



## italianbird101 (Sep 12, 2007)

orock said:


> I'll be there too, not showing birds went last year and really enjoyed the show. Anyone knows if Foy's will attend the show. I would like to stock up on supplies again and no shipping cost thats the part I loved the most!
> would be nice to meet you guys in person! Maybe Not! LOL


Ill be around the Saddle Homers and Sales Area


----------



## italianbird101 (Sep 12, 2007)

Jason Heidlauf said:


> I will be around the brunner pouters .. we are showing a black brunner cock


Be nice to put a face to the name


----------



## Jason Heidlauf (Apr 2, 2012)

that cool like i said we will be around the pouters .and scouting the show . I'm sure we will see one another


----------



## nancybird (Jan 30, 2011)

That sounds like so much fun. I sure wish I lived closer so I could go.


----------



## orock (Mar 28, 2011)

italianbird101 said:


> Be nice to put a face to the name


Thats for sure, I'll be sure to stop by the saddle Homers and look for you.


----------



## dragonsong93 (Dec 25, 2012)

I'll be there looking to buy my first bird(s)  Can't wait!


----------



## Zippy (Nov 20, 2011)

I'm assuming this show is all old birds?


----------



## Jason Heidlauf (Apr 2, 2012)

I'm not sure but here is the link to the show details .. http://www.readingpigeonassoc.com/winter_bird_show.htm


----------



## italianbird101 (Sep 12, 2007)

dragonsong93 said:


> I'll be there looking to buy my first bird(s)  Can't wait!


What type of birds you looking for?


----------



## newday (Dec 12, 2004)

*Show*

It's an all age show.


----------



## Zippy (Nov 20, 2011)

I thought all birds born in any previous year than the one showing on the calender were considered old birds. Are you saying young birds can be shown even if they were born on January 1st?


----------



## Jason Heidlauf (Apr 2, 2012)

holy cow zippy if they were born in Jan. they would not be old enough to take away from the nest . they most likely would not be weened .. when I said I'm not sure . it was because I don't think of my now old cock as being old because he is still a young cock .. May be cause I don't think like most people lol..


----------



## Zippy (Nov 20, 2011)

Lol, imagine showing a 13 day old bird? They usually look a mess at 13 days and the idea of someone showing one struck me as funny.


----------



## conditionfreak (Jan 11, 2008)

I heard a rumor that the Amish Mafia is fixing this event so that their entries win in all categories. Ha Ha









(it's a joke people)


----------



## dragonsong93 (Dec 25, 2012)

italianbird101 said:


> What type of birds you looking for?


Capuchines or anything red 
That is assuming my car checks out all right on Thursday, the transmission is being a little odd...fingers crossed I can make it!


----------



## Jason Heidlauf (Apr 2, 2012)

you know most of that show was filmed between my house and the farm below me ( not where my birds but the other way ) .. so i got some pull with them so i might just get them to get me to winn lol ...the part about where it was filmed is true


----------



## Woodnative (Jul 4, 2010)

dragonsong93- You HAVE to make it to the show!!!! Hope to see you there, you will be AMAZED!
Jason- That is funny, or maybe not....I am not sure.....I need to watch the TV Amish mafia show.

Looking forward to seeing all the pigeons!


----------



## Jason Heidlauf (Apr 2, 2012)

well I'm in it . unless they don't use the part that I'm in . I can IM. you if you would like


----------



## dragonsong93 (Dec 25, 2012)

It's official, I will be there! Friday 7-9pm when the sale area opens, after the dinner gap. It's the only time I can make it, but 2 hours are better than none!!


----------



## Jason Heidlauf (Apr 2, 2012)

cool beans


----------



## FrillbackLover (Mar 18, 2011)

Dragon song you will have to post photos of your new bird(s)!


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

What time does it open Sat? I think I am going to go, but I have to be home by 2 to go to work. Thats my only option. If I leave at 6 I will be there at 8 and can stay till 11.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Jason Heidlauf said:


> well I'm in it . unless they don't use the part that I'm in . I can IM. you if you would like


They didn't shot or beat your pigeon lofts up because the birds pooped on the buggies did they. LOL


----------



## Woodnative (Jul 4, 2010)

Shadybug definately go. I am sure they are open by then.....kind of informal really.


----------



## italianbird101 (Sep 12, 2007)

Shadybug Lofts said:


> What time does it open Sat? I think I am going to go, but I have to be home by 2 to go to work. Thats my only option. If I leave at 6 I will be there at 8 and can stay till 11.


opens at 7 am, so 8 should be good.


----------



## orock (Mar 28, 2011)

I'll be there in the morning sometime will be wearing a racing pigeon t-shirt with my loft name feel free to introduce yourself !
Conde Loft


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

italianbird101 said:


> opens at 7 am, so 8 should be good.


I will see you there Mell.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

orock said:


> I'll be there in the morning sometime will be wearing a racing pigeon t-shirt with my loft name feel free to introduce yourself !
> Conde Loft


 OK I will see you there


----------



## dragonsong93 (Dec 25, 2012)

Just got back and got the bird settled in, I ended up with one male, I know I was set on a capuchine but I saw these and *needed* to have one!!! We got there at around 7:30pm and there was hardly anyone there (it was pretty late anyway) and the seller of these birds wasn't around so someone who knew him took the $$, and there was a pretty moderate crowd of people deciding what to do, but in the end, I got my first pigeon! He has been dubbed Pippin and will be getting a mate at the next show I can attend..prob. one in the summer. So excited! But also so tired...it's been a looooong day 

Will post a thread in the main forum tomorrow with better pix, now it's time for sleep, 12:14am here!!


----------



## Jason Heidlauf (Apr 2, 2012)

cool there was a lot of people there on fri around 3:00pm we had to leave around 4:30 due to heather belly started to hurt.(ate to much). we will be there at 8 am on sat . to get the bird cleaned up and fed and watered . they are judging the brunners/croppers around 9:am so heather can have her bird over to the jr.show judging at 12:01pm .


----------



## Jason Heidlauf (Apr 2, 2012)

oh we bought a yellow brunner hen . and getting a pair of ash red burnners on loan.


----------



## Zippy (Nov 20, 2011)

Here are a couple of shots from the show.If you have a photo viewer that will allow you to zoom in try and find yourself if you were there between 9:00 and 10:30am.


----------



## italianbird101 (Sep 12, 2007)

Verry nice photo of show hall


----------



## Zippy (Nov 20, 2011)

Thanks! What a great show, probably the biggest I have ever been to.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

It was hard to find some one there from pigeon talk when you don't know them. Next time we will have to say all of use on here to meet at a certain spot at a certain time.


----------



## Zippy (Nov 20, 2011)

Shadybug,I think I passed you in one of the rows (recognized you from your youtube video). I wasn't sure enough that it was you to say hello. I was with my wife and son. Did see a few breeders that I recognize from other shows and of course the people from foys. I went out back after the show to pick up some seed and was amazed at the pigeon trading going on behind the building, lol. A lot of Eastern European men with crates of birds. I was really impressed with the sale section. One thing about the show, I wish there was a contact name on the entries. It would be nice to know who was breeding the birds that I liked best.


----------



## Jason Heidlauf (Apr 2, 2012)

It was a big show , and a very bizzy . people in and out birds coming and going . the sale pen was the highlight of the show . I just watched as people were buying and selling birds as if they were drugs . pretty cool .
heather took 4th reserve Jr. and the hen she bought took best brunner . her black brunner cock was 3d . the black brunner would not blow a nice globe when being judge . oh well that's a young bird for you . but we had a blast.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Zippy said:


> Shadybug,I think I passed you in one of the rows (recognized you from your youtube video). I wasn't sure enough that it was you to say hello. I was with my wife and son. Did see a few breeders that I recognize from other shows and of course the people from foys. I went out back after the show to pick up some seed and was amazed at the pigeon trading going on behind the building, lol. A lot of Eastern European men with crates of birds. I was really impressed with the sale section. One thing about the show, I wish there was a contact name on the entries. It would be nice to know who was breeding the birds that I liked best.


 I don't know about the names on the tags but they should give you a list of the number of everyone showing. You should have said something I would have liked to met you. They don't put names on so judges can't see, although they did at the young bird show this year.


----------



## Zippy (Nov 20, 2011)

The reason I mention names is the other shows that I attended had the breeders name on the tags and it was nice to know. My wife said they probably want it to be anonymous so no one could claim favoritism. I would have said hi but you were moving fast and when I turned around I couldnt find you. I figured we would run into each other again and I could confirm it was you and say hello but I never saw you after.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

I was moving fast. My son got put in the hospital Fri night and i wanted to go see him before I went to work a 3 pm. I watched the saddle homer judging, got 2 bags of feed and a feeder and was on my way. I was only there 830 to 10. I left home a 630, It took 2 hours to get there I was back at the hospital at 1230 and then to work.


----------



## newday (Dec 12, 2004)

*Champion Rare At Lancaster show*

There were 177 rares judged in the Rare Breeds Club meet. The Champion was a white Figurita owned by Rex Augustine of Hrarisburg, PA. Reserve was German Modena. Overall the show had over 2,800 entries.


----------



## Woodnative (Jul 4, 2010)

It was a fun show, as always!! We would have liked to have met some of you folks in person too.....though it is hard to match a face to a PT handle, LOL! We were there Saturday for a few hours in the afternoon. Bought some seed and supplies, somehow resisted buying more birds.


----------



## italianbird101 (Sep 12, 2007)

Shadybug Lofts said:


> I was moving fast. My son got put in the hospital Fri night and i wanted to go see him before I went to work a 3 pm. I watched the saddle homer judging, got 2 bags of feed and a feeder and was on my way. I was only there 830 to 10. I left home a 630, It took 2 hours to get there I was back at the hospital at 1230 and then to work.


Sorry to hear about your son. If you were watching the Saddle Homers been judged, then you probaly saw me. I was one of those running the birds up to be judged.


----------



## dragonsong93 (Dec 25, 2012)

So, when's the next show in the PA area?


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

italianbird101 said:


> Sorry to hear about your son. If you were watching the Saddle Homers been judged, then you probaly saw me. I was one of those running the birds up to be judged.


 We know each other Mell, I'm in the club with you "Gary" I thought you knew my name on here.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

italianbird101 said:


> Sorry to hear about your son. If you were watching the Saddle Homers been judged, then you probaly saw me. I was one of those running the birds up to be judged.


*Hi Mel, Did the saddle club hold a meeting? Who won and who was the judge?* GEORGE


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

George, Richard Hass Won, Steve Brocket had reserve. They had a meeting. I didn't know the judge.


----------



## Jason Heidlauf (Apr 2, 2012)

hey newday .


I think I'm putting a face to your name . were you sitting at the table with the rare breed people . if so you talked to me and heather . you gave Heather tips on judging and let her watch for a moment . let me know if I'm correct or if am I barking up the wrong tree


----------



## italianbird101 (Sep 12, 2007)

Shadybug Lofts said:


> We know each other Mell, I'm in the club with you "Gary" I thought you knew my name on here.


Sorry no I did not.


----------



## italianbird101 (Sep 12, 2007)

george simon said:


> *Hi Mel, Did the saddle club hold a meeting? Who won and who was the judge?* GEORGE


George, Francis Stidfole was the Judge. Joe and Michelle were down here, along with Ray morrin and Pat Mcgill.
We also had a Meeting, went real good, all info will be in next bulletin. 
Galen rejoined the Club if that is any indication to you of what transpired. Cant give any more club info on here.
Photos on facebook https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.471225209581110.97715.150235601680074&type=1


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Here's some show pics.
My grandson (Shadybug) carring my plaque for reserve champion at the young bird show a while back. They forgot to bring it that day.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## Zippy (Nov 20, 2011)

Oh man I love that Modena.


----------



## italianbird101 (Sep 12, 2007)

Zippy said:


> Oh man I love that Modena.


Verry nice Photos


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

italianbird101 said:


> Verry nice Photos


 How about that old bird in the second pic


----------



## nancybird (Jan 30, 2011)

Thank you for sharing the pictures.


----------



## derekio (Jan 20, 2012)

Zippy said:


> Oh man I love that Modena.


i concur, thats a fabulous bird


----------



## Zippy (Nov 20, 2011)

I wish I knew who owned it. I have been looking for a nice Modena or two for my son for months with no luck.


----------

